# lambskin condoms? updated, finally tried it!



## Kates1122

has anyone ever used these before, latex gives me yeast infection:wacko:


okay i FINALLY got the nerve up to try one last night! It wasn't bad at all! you really can barely feel it, it actually seemed like it made things more "wet" :blush: however it did slip off right at the end but nothing bad happened so lol it was all good! So, so far i would give lambskin condoms an A+ (besides the cost)


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Yes I've tried them. I kind of liked them because I hate the feel and smell of latex, and the lamb skins felt/smelled more natural but they do slip off a little bit more easily in my experience because they're not as elastic.


----------



## JeepGirl

I haven't tried them, but interested in hearing answers. I'm still BFing and don't want to go on the pill and I have been finding condoms causing irritation or yeast infections.


----------



## cowboys angel

lambskin?


----------



## Kates1122

yeah lol, i bought some today. i had to pay 8 bucks for a pack of 3 !!!!!!


----------



## Kates1122

i'm scared to try them tho lol


----------



## cowboys angel

But are they actually lambskin? Yuck


----------



## kiki04

WTF?!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

cowboys angel said:


> But are they actually lambskin? Yuck

No...its worse....I just googled them, and apparently they are made from a thin membrane of sheep intestine.....eeeuuwwww :nope:
Hubby isn't coming anywhere near me ever, if he's wearing one of those things!

However, I imagine they are great for people with latex allergies?

https://www.lambskincondoms.org/


----------



## cowboys angel

Eww...that's insane...

What's with the 7 legged lamb though? Lol


----------



## Kates1122

ok now ya'll have made me not want to use them lol, it's that or be abstinent for 2 months


----------



## cowboys angel

Sorry!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

^WSS^ Sorry :blush:

I'm sure they're grand and I hope they work well for you:flower:


----------



## cowboys angel

I'm sure they'll be fine! 

I'm still stuck on the 7 legged lamb though...WTF?!?


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

We use them and actually they are GREAT way better than real condoms as they feel as if your OH is wearing nothing. They don't have that nasty latex smell. They happen to be a great and sometimes ONLY alternative for those allergic to latex. I would not be scared to use them, unless maybe your a vegetarian.


----------



## Kates1122

hahah well i'm definitely not a vegetarian....

as for the 7 legged lamb thing i didn't even click on the link, too scared i would see something i didn't wanna see, lol

i guess i will give them a try when we get a chance!

waiting2bmommy do they slip off easily while dtd


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Kates1122 said:


> hahah well i'm definitely not a vegetarian....
> 
> as for the 7 legged lamb thing i didn't even click on the link, too scared i would see something i didn't wanna see, lol
> 
> i guess i will give them a try when we get a chance!
> 
> waiting2bmommy do they slip off easily while dtd

We have never had a problem with them, 
Just make sure they fit properly :haha:

My friend introduced me to them as she is allergic to latex and she has used them for years and never once had and accident with them. They really are just like other condoms other than they don't have the nasty smell which personally I find such a turn off during sex. Ick.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Kates1122 said:
> 
> 
> hahah well i'm definitely not a vegetarian....
> 
> as for the 7 legged lamb thing i didn't even click on the link, too scared i would see something i didn't wanna see, lol
> 
> i guess i will give them a try when we get a chance!
> 
> waiting2bmommy do they slip off easily while dtd
> 
> We have never had a problem with them,
> Just make sure they fit properly :haha:Click to expand...

Okay, it's possible that my boyfriend at the time wasn't...exactly...well-endowed :rofl:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Daisy Delayne said:


> Waiting2bMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kates1122 said:
> 
> 
> hahah well i'm definitely not a vegetarian....
> 
> as for the 7 legged lamb thing i didn't even click on the link, too scared i would see something i didn't wanna see, lol
> 
> i guess i will give them a try when we get a chance!
> 
> waiting2bmommy do they slip off easily while dtd
> 
> We have never had a problem with them,
> Just make sure they fit properly :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's possible that my boyfriend at the time wasn't...exactly...well-endowed :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## cowboys angel

:rofl:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

:rofl:


----------



## TattieSoup

What about polyurethane condoms like Durex Avanti? They are effective and don't smell and aren't made from lamb guts!!! 

I don't think I could use a lambskin condom. It would be like having sex with a haggis!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

TattieSoup said:


> It would be like having sex with a haggis!

That is *exactly* what my husband said when I showed him the website :rofl:


----------

